
Show HN: A simple, proactive link reminder for links you'd like to see again - Babiker
https://es.gy/
======
wingerlang
It looks similar to [https://mailist.app/](https://mailist.app/)

~~~
Babiker
You're right. I honestly haven't seen maillist until after I began working on
Esgy. Maillist seems like a good solution too.

